#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Буддизм и алкоголь

## Legba

Вот, мне кажется, к мясу....
А вообще интересно. По этому поводу Бхагаван высказывался однозначно.

----------


## Ersh

Не пью, потому что завязал. :Smilie:  Безо всякого ханжества :Smilie:

----------

Рэлпей (23.03.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (05.04.2012)

----------


## Банзай

Пиво разве только .. вкусное .. мотивация разная, так можно отметить и удовлетворение от самой культуры пития, добрая компания, некое братство от кружки, раскрепощенность, точность формулировок, наслаждение самим вкусом .. а с другой стороны вышел вчера ночью на кубанский форум и родилось понимание, что пиво это способ поговорить с мертвыми.
Гайки отпустить.

С критиками заранее согласен, четвертый вариант.

----------


## К. Дордже

Вот как Гуру Ринпоче отзывался о водке:
(История) происхождения водки и наставление, разъясняющее (ее) пользу и вред,изложенные наставником

----------

Sucheeinennick (02.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

В обетах Паньча Сила очень конкретно сказано о воздержании от алкоголя.

----------


## PampKin Head

Не пью. Зело демоны одолевают в нетрезвом состоянии.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.04.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Не пила сначала из-за обета (данного, правда, при странных обстоятельствах... - я к нему готова не была). А теперь уже по состоянию здоровья не пью.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.04.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Не пью, и не непью. Могу выпить, могу не выпивать. Однако, не в любых количествах - осознание процессов организма при незначительной дозе алкоголя довольно ясное, но ум теряет внимательность. Немного алкоголя может быть полезным для расслабления, когда это необходимо быстрее, чем организм способен сам справиться с возбуждением, но это уже следствие неправильного поведения - невнимательность, которая позволила накопиться внутренним зажимам и внутренней борьбе. Обычно не представляет труда воспринимать появляющиеся желания ощутить вкус пива успокаивая их, не утоляя всякий раз. Но и излишнее зажимание желаний - неправильный путь. Есть граница, за которой правильнее желание утолить, чтобы устранить омрачение и вернуться к сосредоточению на причинах желания.  
В любом случае появление желания - повод для увеличения осознанности. 
Цель практики - высокая осознанность, а не игнорирование организма, его желаний и привычек. Последовательность такова - воздержание, преодоление, осознавание, освобождение. 
Если нет уверенности в способности не выпивать 100000 лет при любых соблазнах - правильный путь есть воздержание. Если нет уверенности в распознавании всякого импульса от условий влекущих желание выпить и в распознавании всякого оправдания ситуации и условий - правильный путь есть преодоление. Если нет уверенности в способности сохранять полную ясность и полное восприятие всех происходящих в организме процессов при употреблении алкоголя - правильный путь есть осознавание. Если нет уверенности в способности распознать в каждом живом существе его степень осознанности - правильный путь есть освобождение, общение с живыми существами, оттачивание уверенности в мудрости и внимании к страданиям.

----------


## aquarius

Я бы добавил ещё один пункт: "Не пью, так как не хочется и равнодушен к алкоголю"  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Совсем малость, чтобы согреться. Или для вкуса. Не люблю, когда опьянение приходит - мерзкое состояние.

----------

Рэлпей (23.03.2015)

----------


## Legba

Ну почему, почему мясо беспокоит всех больше?

Может круче вставляет.... Вроде ведь нет....

Там ответило 65 человек, здесь 21... Думают?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.04.2012)

----------


## Yuki

Да мало вариантов предложили :Smilie: 
Например, некоторые вообще не пьют, потому как  не хочется. 
Никаких эффектов типа расслабления, хорошего настроения и прочих положительных эффектов не наблюдается, и потом, не вкусно :Smilie:

----------


## Саня

Банзай, во всем думаю так же. Только при чем тут разговоры с мертвыми, оъяснишь?

----------


## Legba

Тех кто "просто не пъет, потому что не нравится и т.п." прошу проголосовать за первый вариант. Ну что делать, если ваши кулинарные предпочтения совпали с мнением Благословенного.:d

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.04.2012)

----------


## Igaa

Алкоголь вредит ясности ума. Думаю по этому его запрещают употреблять, никаких наркотичских веществ.... 
А вот от неясности ума могут страдать окружающие и сам. 
Ну а если никто не страдает, то в чем проблема? Разве только  ум страдает но это другая тема  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Marge

> Вот, мне кажется, к мясу....


... коньячку кружечку  :Big Grin:  
Провакатор вы наш  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Legba

> ... коньячку кружечку  
> Провакатор вы наш


И таки да. А без меня вам было-бы скууучно.
Вот мне любопытно, что это за Сараха тут у нас выискался.....

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.04.2012)

----------


## о.Демьян

Алколоиды, как вещества активного метаболдизма, регулярно выделяются в живом организме железами внутренней секреции или специализированными клетками у низших и используются как некая смазка для ускорения процессов прохождения нервных и биоимпульсов (в грубом приближении). В случае использования дополнительной смазки происходит процесс бесконтрольного скольжения. Это напоминает тушение огня огнем или иссушения наводнения проливным дождем. Если использовать алкоголь в качестве ретрита это может продвинуть сознание на новый уровень (такие практики существуют в различных традициях истиноискания). Если использовать алкоголь (и иже с ним) просто для расслабления, пусть и иллюзорного, то это будет походить на высмаркивание мозгов. В этом нет ничего страшного, если кармические накопления тебя не страшат. В противном случае, сумасшествие не способствует достижению нирванических состояний.

----------


## Евгений Мезенцев

Пью, но редко (не более 5 раз в год). В последнее время наметился такой тренд. Пить приятно только первые дозы (кружка пива, стакан вина, рюмка водки/конька) потом уже не интересно. И как говорил Ходжа Насреддин, второй стакан пьет первый стакан, а я пью только первый стакан.
Потеря контроля, потеря ясности, и прочее.
Как-то этого меньше становится.
Но первый стакан (кружку) иногда хочется (расслабление приятные ощущения опяьнения). Но меньше.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Под настроение весьма хорошо выпить бокал хорошего вина или бутылочку пива, особенно в приятной компании. Полезная и необходимая разгрузка для нервной системы. И для практики бывает полезно, чтоб расслабиться. Если бы Гампопа не выпил чанг, предложенный Миларепой, школы Карма Кагью сейчас не было бы.  :Smilie:  И вообще Марпа с Милой по части пива были не дураки (вспомните житие).

Зимой иногда хорошо выпить рюмку водки под плотную закуску, чтобы согреться. Вообще водку не люблю. Но теперь иногда приходится "работать печенью": один из наших рекламодателей при знакомстве с новым главвредом (то бишь со мною) заявил, что без совместного распития водки рекламы не будет.  :Smilie: 

По-настоящему пьяным (до потери самоконтроля и координации движений) никогда в жизни не был.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А о негативный воздействиях, связанных с сужением сосудов и разрушением других клеток, помимо холестерина, врачи, случаем, не говорят? Или в рекламных целях об этой информации лучше не упоминать?
> 
> А то получается, классное же средство: разрушительно действует только на плохой холестерин. Вся фармацевтика умирает от зависти от такой эффективности без побочных эффектов.


И? В чем вопрос то? В описании лекарственных препаратов идет не только описания, но и противопоказания/побочные эффекты. У каждого явления своя вероятность/свои риски, и каждый сам решает, применять ли ему то или иное лекарство, прописанное/рекомендованное врачем.

Даже обычная пища, которую вы едите, может иметь негативное воздействие (а часто и имеет). И что с того? Перестать есть/есть/принимать лекарства?

----------

Аньезка (07.04.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я вот честно не понимаю, почему из пяти обетов мирянина для алкоголя должно делаться небольшое (или большое) исключение. Может тогда, действительно, если жвачку с супермаркета украсть, ничего страшного не будет? Или насекомое убить со злости?
> Обеты надо стремиться выполнять, думаю. Если не можешь выполнять - надо это честно признать, а не оправдывать свою слабость "объективными" причинами. Типа, "мне врач сказал что полезно".


А при чем здесь обеты? Тот, кто эти обеты брал, их держит. Тот, кто их не брал, поступает в соответствии со своим разумением...

На вопрос: "может ли быть буддист без принятия обета отказа от алкоголя"? Ответ: "да, может". Более того, долгое время это запрета *не было в монашеской Сангхе Будды Шакьямуни*. И введен он был только после определенных эксцессов. Таким образом, само употребление алкоголя не является *изначальным злом* (иначе было бы запрещено сразу же). Зло - в количестве, индивидуальной непереносимости, зависимости и привязанности ко вкусу.

----------

Аньезка (07.04.2012), Буль (07.04.2012)

----------


## Тао

> А при чем здесь обеты? Тот, кто эти обеты брал, их держит.


Проголосовавшие за последние три пункта с вами не согласны, кажется  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Проголосовавшие за последние три пункта с вами не согласны, кажется


Хм... А я вот не совсем уверен, что проголосовавшие так 1) вообще буддисты; 2) в курсе, за что они проголосовали.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я практикую Тантру и могу пить сколько угодно


Забавно сформулировано, особенно с учетом: http://oldtradition.org/texts/perevody
*Зеркало, ясно показывающее, что принимать, а что – отвергать. Руководство для монастырской Сангхи и Сангхи видьядхар*
....



> Нет необходимости напоминать, что тем, кто принял монашеские обеты, запрещено употреблять алкоголь даже в количестве, подобном капле росы на травинке. И *даже нгакпам запрещено пить больше одной чаши*2 в день. Как сказано:
> 
> Практики Мантры, упившиеся алкоголем,
> Будут жариться в аду воплей.

----------


## Zom

> Не совсем понял, о каких чудесах под воздействием 100 грамм сухого вина идет речь.


Например о таких - когда после 100 грамм принимаются следующие 100 и так далее ))

----------


## PampKin Head

> Например о таких - когда после 100 грамм принимаются следующие 100 и так далее ))


Хм, странно. У меня почему то таких чудес не происходит. (((

----------

Аньезка (07.04.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> А о негативный воздействиях, связанных с сужением сосудов и разрушением других клеток, помимо холестерина, врачи, случаем, не говорят? Или в рекламных целях об этой информации лучше не упоминать?
> 
> А то получается, классное же средство: разрушительно действует только на плохой холестерин. Вся фармацевтика умирает от зависти от такой эффективности без побочных эффектов.


Вообще-то, алкоголь не сужает, а расширяет сосуды.

----------


## Тао

"Принятый внутрь алкоголь на некоторое время расширяет кожные сосуды, усиливает поверхностное кровообращение, в результате чего ощущается тепло во всём теле. За фазой расширения следует спазм как кожных, так и особенно мозговых сосудов, венечных сосудов сердца.
Суживающее действие алкоголя на сосуды во второй фазе может вызвать ряд неприятных явлений и привести, как уже говорилось, к серьёзным последствиям: инфаркту миокарда или кровоизлиянию в мозг"

----------

Сергей Ч (07.04.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> "Принятый внутрь алкоголь на некоторое время расширяет кожные сосуды, усиливает поверхностное кровообращение, в результате чего ощущается тепло во всём теле. За фазой расширения следует спазм как кожных, так и особенно мозговых сосудов, венечных сосудов сердца.
> Суживающее действие алкоголя на сосуды во второй фазе может вызвать ряд неприятных явлений и привести, как уже говорилось, к серьёзным последствиям: инфаркту миокарда или кровоизлиянию в мозг"


Надо же... интересно, почему в странах, где употребление бокала вина за ужином - обычай, так много долгожителей?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Хм, странно. У меня почему то таких чудес не происходит. (((


Пейте постоянно и настойчиво - и произойдёт .)

----------


## Аньезка

> Пейте постоянно и настойчиво - и произойдёт .)


Вот это и называется "передергиванием".
Или призывом к алкоголизму?)
Никто не спорит с тем, что алкоголизм - это зло. И если у вас есть проблема с тем, чтобы остановиться после бокала вина, - это ваша проблема и возможно вам действительно нужно взять обет и не брать ни капли в рот.
Но не нужно городить пурги про "убиваю, но знаю меру".

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.04.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

> "Принятый внутрь алкоголь на некоторое время расширяет кожные сосуды, усиливает поверхностное кровообращение, в результате чего ощущается тепло во всём теле. За фазой расширения следует спазм как кожных, так и особенно мозговых сосудов, венечных сосудов сердца.
> Суживающее действие алкоголя на сосуды во второй фазе может вызвать ряд неприятных явлений и привести, как уже говорилось, к серьёзным последствиям: инфаркту миокарда или кровоизлиянию в мозг"


И все это от 100 граммов сухого вина или от доз алкоголя, когда человек теряет сознание?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Пейте постоянно и настойчиво - и произойдёт .)


Если вы начнете есть сахар или соль килограммами, постоянно и настойчиво, то чудеса не заставят себя ждать тоже.

----------


## Тао

> Вот это и называется "передергиванием".
> Или призывом к алкоголизму?)
> Никто не спорит с тем, что алкоголизм - это зло. И если у вас есть проблема с тем, чтобы остановиться после бокала вина, - это ваша проблема и возможно вам действительно нужно взять обет и не брать ни капли в рот.
> Но не нужно городить пурги про "убиваю, но знаю меру".


Давайте проясним. Вы считаете, что для буддиста, принявшего 5 обетов мирянина, является нормальным выпивать бокал вина?

----------

Zom (07.04.2012)

----------


## Мансур

Марина Влади рассказывала про Высоцкого такой эпизод, возможно, он известен большинству.

Во время одного из визитов в Париж Высоцкий узнал о приезде в город известного тибетского ламы. Вдвоем с Шемякиным они решили пойти к нему, чтобы он помог им избавиться от алкогольной зависимости. Войди в квартиру, в которой принимал лама, они повалились на колени и начали бить поклоны. Изумленный лама спросил через переводчика, кто эти люди, и чего им надо. Они пояснили, что страдают от алкоголизма и хотели бы, чтоб он помог им исцелиться.

Лама какое=то время молчал, а потом рассказал им следующую историю.

Однажды молодой буддийский монах спустился из монастыря в город по каким-то надобностям. Молодая вдова обманом заманила его в свой дом, заперла, и сказала, что не выпустит его, пока он не совершит одно из трех дел: выпьет чашу вина, или зарежет ее козу, или переспит с ней. Монах пришел в ужас - все три поступка для него были тяжелым преступлением. После долгих колебаний он все же решил выпить вина, поскольку этот поступок представлялся ему наименьшим злом.

Потом он трахнул женщину и зарезал козу.

Влади пишет, что после этой истории Высоцкий не пил почти два года.

----------


## Zom

> Вот это и называется "передергиванием".


Никакого передёргивания - просто повторил сказанное мной же в этой теме четыре года назад .)

----------


## Greedy

> И все это от 100 граммов сухого вина или от доз алкоголя, когда человек теряет сознание?


От любых доз. Но увеличение дозы увеличивает и поражающий эффект.
У алкоголиков, вообще, на коре головного мозга образуются целые "шрамы" вследствие массовых микроинсультов.




> Надо же... интересно, почему в странах, где употребление бокала вина за ужином - обычай, так много долгожителей?


Сначала приведите теорию, которая доходчиво объясняет, что такое жизнь и как её продлевать.
А так это игры из разряда, что каждый, кто ел огурец в своей жизни, - умер.

И пока наука не знает, что такое "жизнь", спекуляции на тему её продления не могут являться научными. Это лишь рекомендации на уровне суеверий: 1 апреля выпал снег - лето будет коротким и холодным.

----------

Мансур (07.04.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

> От любых доз. Но увеличение дозы увеличивает и поражающий эффект.
> У алкоголиков, вообще, на коре головного мозга образуются целые "шрамы" вследствие массовых микроинсультов.


А можно где то посмотреть статистические данные о влиянии малых доз на ситуацию с инфарктами и инсультами? Иначе это все напоминает какие то домыслы...

З.Ы. О, ужОс! Я еще и квас пью, а там тоже алкоголь... И кефир... А еще алкоголь образуется в малых дозах в процессе пищеварения. Как страшно жить!

----------


## Дмитрий Белов

> Надо же... интересно, почему в странах, где употребление бокала вина за ужином - обычай, так много долгожителей?


Потому что это не единственная причина долгой жизни :Smilie:

----------


## Greedy

> А еще алкоголь образуется в малых дозах в процессе пищеварения. Как страшно жить!


Против естественного алкоголя в организме есть соответствующие ферменты.

Если же вы сверху наливаете немного алкоголя, то с естественным же вы ничего не делаете. Из организма вы же его не удаляете. В итоге, естественно вырабатывающихся ферментов на весь увеличенный объём уже не хватит.

А что происходит с кровью, когда в неё попадает алкоголь, вы можете посмотреть даже дома. Наберите в прозрачную тару немного водки и капните туда капельку крови, уколов палец.
Тоже самое происходит в крови, когда в неё абсорбируется алкоголь. А учитывая, что алкоголь - это сосудосуживающее средство, эффект получается куммулятивными - вот вам и множество микрокровоизлияний, и закупорок капилляров.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Против естественного алкоголя в организме есть соответствующие ферменты.
> 
> Если же вы сверху наливаете немного алкоголя, то с естественным же вы ничего не делаете. Из организма вы же его не удаляете. В итоге, естественно вырабатывающихся ферментов на весь увеличенный объём уже не хватит.
> 
> А что происходит с кровью, когда в неё попадает алкоголь, вы можете посмотреть даже дома. Наберите в прозрачную тару немного водки и капните туда капельку крови, уколов палец.
> Тоже самое происходит в крови, когда в неё абсорбируется алкоголь. А учитывая, что алкоголь - это сосудосуживающее средство, эффект получается куммулятивными - вот вам и множество микрокровоизлияний, и закупорок капилляров.


Вы же сами выше написали про микроизлияния у *алкоголиков*, которых в принципе уже не отнесешь к людям, употребляющим 1) малые дозы 2) алкоголя, получаемого естественным брожением (а не дистилляцией).

При чем здесь малые дозы?

----------


## Маша_ла

А вот интересно, почему нет варианта - не пью, просто потому что, а не потому что заповеди?
Кстати, пить на цоге - это странно. На цоге не пьют вообще-то)) Кхм. Извините все, кто пьет на цоге, опять же))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.04.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Вы же сами выше написали про микроизлияния у *алкоголиков*


Я не писал про микроизлияния у алкоголиков.
Я писал, что алкоголь вызывает микроизлияния. А у алкоголиков они приобретают размеры, видимые невооружённым глазом.




> 2) алкоголя, получаемого естественным брожением (а не дистилляцией).


Речь идёт о физиологическом воздействии этилового спирта. Способ его получения на его свойства не влияет.

Влияние других спиртов (алкоголей) на организм науке известно лучше из-за их большей токсичности. Но и токсичность этилового спирта для науки тоже давно не секрет.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я не писал про микроизлияния у алкоголиков.
> Я писал, что алкоголь вызывает микроизлияния. А у алкоголиков они приобретают размеры, видимые невооружённым глазом.


Хм... Переходим к теме "квас/кефир/квасной хлеб" как опасность здоровью буддиста?

----------

Денис Евгеньев (07.04.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Хм... Переходим к теме "квас/кефир/квасной хлеб" как опасность здоровью буддиста?


Меру опасности каждый выбирает сам.
Как и меру привязанности к тем или иным гастрономическим изыскам.

К тому же, не так важно, пьёт человек или не пьёт, если он не брал соответствующий обет.
Важнее видеть причины, по которым он именно в данный момент решил выпить, или решил отказаться от предложенной выпивки.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Меру опасности каждый выбирает сам.
> Как и меру привязанности к тем или иным гастрономическим изыскам.
> 
> К тому же, не так важно, пьёт человек или не пьёт, если он не брал соответствующий обет.
> Важнее видеть причины, по которым он именно в данный момент решил выпить, или решил отказаться от предложенной выпивки.


Это касается чего угодно, включая обычную воду.

----------


## Greedy

> Это касается чего угодно, включая обычную воду.


Ага.
Только работать проще с тем, во что больше эмоциональной вовлечённости.

Проще начать исследование того, к чему есть привязанность или антипатия, чтобы увидеть что эта привязанность и антипатия составная. Обусловлена различными представлениями, ощущениями, догмами, предположениями, фактами и т.д.

С безразличными желаниями (утолить жажду, например) сложнее, потому что в этом желании нет предпочтения, что утолять возникшую жажду надо именно водой.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ага.
> Только работать проще с тем, во что больше эмоциональной вовлечённости.


Хм... Лично мне вино, которое я пью по совету врача, не нравится/безразличен. И никакой эмоциальной вовлеченности в этот процесс я не испытываю. Неоднократно писал, что отношусь к этому, как приему лекарства...

Не вижу разницы между ним и употреблением какого-нибудь левомицитина при определенных кишечных инфекциях.

Хотя могу себе представить людей, которые эмоционально вовлечены при приеме активированного угля.

----------


## Ануруддха

Будда пить не велел, чего тут голосовать-то? Тема закрыта.

----------

Bob (07.04.2012), Zom (07.04.2012), Антончик (12.08.2014), Егор С. (07.04.2012), Мансур (07.04.2012), Слава Эркин (07.04.2012), Тао (07.04.2012)

----------

